# Ball mason jar age helpppp



## Bjhmod1 (Jan 4, 2021)

I have a triple l ball that has no number on the bottom it has an A on it


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Somewhere I have pictures of how to roughly date Ball jars.. 
Not familiar with "triple I" 
A picture would help..


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

Somewhere I have pictures of how to roughly date Ball jars..
Not familiar with "triple I"
A picture would help.. 
+++
Are you sure that is not "triple L" and not triple I ?? 
Is it a colored jar ?? Regular or large mouth ?? Does it have a longer threaded head section than a modern jar ??


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Canning jar dating


----------

